# My Directv commitment is up this month



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

This Dish deal seems too good to pass up. It's about $40 less than I pay now, and has all the channels we watch. What are the chances Directv would match the price?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Call DIRECTV and ask.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

What receivers do you have now? Make sure the actual price includes everything you want in terms of hardware. Hopper, Hopper with Sling, Joey/Super Joeys etc.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

We have one Genie and one Genie client. I will call on the 23rd and ask for retention, just curious if others have gotten Directv to match Dish promotions.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

No answer for you but we are up next month and have been debating the same question, including Comcast as a option too.


----------



## tentwoandfour (Oct 20, 2015)

Just tried the retention department. $25.00 discount for 2 year commitment. Not worth it go, to Dish or Comcast. I have priced everything out that I have and to get the same through Comcast is over $40.00 less. Also with the cancellation they want the equipment back that I leased, which is ok with me. Problem is they are saying that one that I bought before they started leasing is theirs. I told them that they could have them both if they came out and got their dish off of my house too. It seems to me that since AT&T bought them they don't care as much for customer retention. I have had Directv since 1995 with only two months off when I moved. Being a long time customer means nothing to AT&T, I guess getting rid of Directv will free me from dealing with AT&T. It's all about the new customers with all of the providers these days. Best thing to do is change provider evry two years to keep costs down.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Have you always called in and gotten discounts regularly so you always have some discount going? And 25 a month off is pretty good imho. Personally I suggest you put DIRECT hold and then test out Comcast with a dual installation first to make sure it's all that it's cracked up to be, especially pricing. You can keep DIRECTV on hold for up to six months.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

tentwoandfour said:


> Just tried the retention department. $25.00 discount for 2 year commitment. Not worth it go, to Dish or Comcast. I have priced everything out that I have and to get the same through Comcast is over $40.00 less. Also with the cancellation they want the equipment back that I leased, which is ok with me. Problem is they are saying that one that I bought before they started leasing is theirs. I told them that they could have them both if they came out and got their dish off of my house too. It seems to me that since AT&T bought them they don't care as much for customer retention. I have had Directv since 1995 with only two months off when I moved. Being a long time customer means nothing to AT&T, I guess getting rid of Directv will free me from dealing with AT&T. It's all about the new customers with all of the providers these days. Best thing to do is change provider evry two years to keep costs down.


The discount well isn't bottomless. Eventually it dries up. Local channels, government channels and news channels are a necessity. All other channels are a "luxury" and luxury is always expensive. Ever think of tightening your belt to keep costs down? :sure:


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

tentwoandfour said:


> I told them that they could have them both if they came out and got their dish off of my house too.


Depending on how the dish is mounted, you might want to leave it there to prevent future water intrusion. At least the base.

I use my 'first' base for my OTA antenna.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tentwoandfour said:


> Just tried the retention department. $25.00 discount for 2 year commitment. Not worth it go, to Dish or Comcast. I have priced everything out that I have and to get the same through Comcast is over $40.00 less.
> .


so dont you think a $15 Convinience is a fair enough price to pay in order to save all the trouble that comes with switching?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

IndyMichael said:


> We have one Genie and one Genie client. I will call on the 23rd and ask for retention, just curious if others have gotten Directv to match Dish promotions.


Not a match but I called to get a deal on Sunday Ticket this year and was given $50 off my bill for a year with a 12 month commitment, Free Sunday Ticket Max and Free MLB Xtra Innings. Turned down free Showtime for 3 or 4 months but it is worth the call. Retention can definately make it worth staying.


----------

